# Since we can't intrude where we are not welcome ..........



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I am forced to start this thread.



Mish said:


> "It" ::clapping::


My answer is ........... it all depends on what the definition of "it" is.

heh heh heh

(couldn't resist)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know how to explain this to you any better than this....

When the Prepper Wimin decide it's time to take you to the mat, don't look to me to smoke'em off you. :shock:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll just say that I am not intimidated by the question.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Some like em like this


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

And some like em this way


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Not getting invited to the hen party is enough to hurt my feelings..sniff sniff.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> I am forced to start this thread.
> 
> My answer is ........... it all depends on what the definition of "it" is.
> 
> ...


A 351 v8 or 427, or a 350 so yes size matters, even better with some forced air induction


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

That is damned funny arklatex. And I think it is wrong for them to have an exclusive ladies only thread talking about our junk. I also think that there is a double standard afoot here.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Not getting invited to the hen party is enough to hurt my feelings..sniff sniff.


You got owned!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

You fellas need to let them have their space. So they decided to talk about the importance of the size of a man's penis. If it bugs ya, then you are either worried, or you have some valuable knowledge and experience in that area and you are upset you can't share.

Really... I've never seen a bunch of manly men so concerned (this and other posts) about the ladies having their own section.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> That is damned funny arklatex. And I think it is wrong for them to have an exclusive ladies only thread talking about our junk. I also think that there is a double standard afoot here.


csi-tech - I agree with you on this one. The idea of talking about men's junk doesn't belong in the ladies section if it belongs here at all.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have a bunch of these for sale if yall need em


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Have some car porn, just a 350 turbo


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> csi-tech - I agree with you on this one. The idea of talking about men's junk doesn't belong in the ladies section if it belongs here at all.


I don't recall anyone actually talking about that. I believe it was about cars and shopping.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> I don't recall anyone actually talking about that. I believe it was about cars and shopping.


Yes, but that particular joke is as old as, "make me a sandwich."

See the problem, here?

Change is a difficult thing, and the new experiment underway in this community seems to be a sensitive one. There is little reason to poke at people while this is on going.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Have some Aussie street cars drag racing


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Yes, but that particular joke is as old as, "make me a sandwich."
> 
> See the problem, here?
> 
> Change is a difficult thing, and the new experiment underway in this community seems to be a sensitive one. There is little reason to poke at people while this is on going.


My thread was all in good fun! People need to laugh a little. That said...I will bow out.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> My thread was all in good fun! People need to laugh a little. That said...I will bow out.


I don't know what to think of the pecker thread. I kind of want to do a drive by post over there involving the classic helicopter move. But Mrs Inor and TG will get mad.  thanks mish.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I don't know what to think of the pecker thread. I kind of want to do a drive by post over there involving the classic helicopter move. But Mrs Inor and TG will get mad.  thanks mish.


Yup, and as I previously stated, don't look to me for assistance. You are smoking some bad stuff if you think I am tangling with those two!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Mrs. Inor does not get mad.
Mrs. Inor rarely gets angry.

Mrs. Inor does get even.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> Yes, but that particular joke is as old as, "make me a sandwich."
> 
> See the problem, here?
> 
> Change is a difficult thing, and the new experiment underway in this community seems to be a sensitive one. There is little reason to poke at people while this is on going.


Oi I got 1 Bacon sandwich from these lovely ladies


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Oi I got 1 Bacon sandwich from these lovely ladies


You better be talking about me cause I already gave you your dang bacon sammich!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Oi I got 1 Bacon sandwich from these lovely ladies


Sure it was bacon?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We may be paranoid, we may look for reasons to contest just about anything new, but one thing is for sure...

...we PF menfolk love our PF wimin.

I pity the zombie that messes with any of them.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Mish said:


> My thread was all in good fun! People need to laugh a little. That said...I will bow out.


Now damn it...how am I supposed to learn things if you other men keep disrupting the women talkin about something that could teach me who in here I might have a chance with?????


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> That is damned funny arklatex. And I think it is wrong for them to have an exclusive ladies only thread talking about our junk. I also think that there is a double standard afoot here.


Ladies have been talking about my junk for years. Let them have their fun.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Sure it was bacon?


Well it wasn't halal


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I cant figure out where it's safe to post. I used to be married to a nagger.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Now damn it...how am I supposed to learn things if you other men keep disrupting the women talkin about something that could teach me who in here I might have a chance with?????


Oi your not supposed to tell them


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Ladies have been talking about my junk for years. Let them have their fun.


Stitching don't count mate (couldn't resist)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I cant figure out where it's safe to post. I used to be married to a nagger.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Dang it Denton now I have to go find that dvd and watch it again.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


>


You ass! I almost pissed myself laughing! Love that movie.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

You guys keep kicking a hornets nest, your gonna get stung.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I've been stung before.......


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> I've been stung before.......


And look at that, you lived to tell about it!!!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Mish said:


> And look at that, you lived to tell about it!!!


What is pleasure, without a little pain?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Now damn it...how am I supposed to learn things if you other men keep disrupting the women talkin about something that could teach me who in here I might have a chance with?????


Update...the answer is none of em. apparently my preps are of insufficient quantity to entice anyone here to join my prepper plans. How about I throw in a Shipping container Fortress with your very on personal crap bucket boy and wiper???? I know a guy......???

Just saying it's not the size of the cache that counts, our how deep you can bury it....if it only contains a single serving energy bar instead of full days ration for you....


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

No not shitting in buckets again!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Mrs. Inor does not get mad.
> Mrs. Inor rarely gets angry.
> 
> Mrs. Inor does get even.


Nonsense! Mrs Inor often gets angry with me...Of course, once in a blue moon I actually deserve it. But still, the truth is the truth.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Damn it! They deleted the thread.

I was hoping I'd finally get an honest answer if we left them alone. _FOILED AGAIN!_


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> And some like em this way


sorry you have me laughing now..couldn't resist posted my laughter to the intertubes lmao...oh boy I think its bedtime


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

My opinion as a new piece of meat here is-
This whole women only and the in fighting make you all look pathetic. In my opinion which is worth only what you paid for it the whole concept is really is about a division of the sexes and doesn't belong in this type of forum. 
Personally I could care less but its making you all look like facebook drama queens. Men only ladies only is a ridicule's idea to begin with there are more important things to be doing and learning than little subsections of cliques. I know shut up Im the new guy...... Yes true but I have a opinion and now you heard it and its worth exactly what you paid for it. Have a nice day.


----------

